# Fender Liners - What alternatives?



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Come spring I'll be removing my front fender liners to get super low.... My only problem is I am most def worried about dirt etc, especially when its raining.
I need suggestions for custom modifications or people with some talent that I dont have, to possibly create a solution for "Alternative liners to block road debris"
I dont Think I will have to remove my rear liners... Idea's? My car is an 04 R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

+1...
Curious as to what people do for this and have to live in a state like ours


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Liners - What alternatives? (Swbd4L)*

i just cut top center part of fender liners out. this way it enough clearance for the tire and still some protection.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Hit it up with a heat gun and mold the inner lining to desired shape


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

I pulled mine out, and sprayed some truck bed liner in its place, dirt and grime just hose off.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

interesting. bump for more + picz!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Fender Liners - What alternatives? (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i just cut top center part of fender liners out. this way it enough clearance for the tire and still some protection.


this


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Fender Liners - What alternatives? (dannybarone)*

i rolled truck bed liner on the inside of the fender about a quarter inch thick in the end to help keep debris from making outward dents on the fender since there is no liner to stop that from happening anymore. i have a shaved engine bay and dirt is not a huge deal. takes another 5 minutes of cleaning if i drove when it was raining out


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fender Liners - What alternatives? (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i just cut top center part of fender liners out. this way it enough clearance for the tire and still some protection.


this


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just made releif cuts in my liners, so when i lay it out, the fender will tuck in, and when i raise it up it returns back to its normal postition.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_I just made releif cuts in my liners, so when i lay it out, the fender will tuck in, and when i raise it up it returns back to its normal postition. 

Hmmm...that sounds good. I can't picture what the cuts would look like though..pics??


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Hmmm...that sounds good. I can't picture what the cuts would look like though..pics??
x2 for pics on that


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm liking the truck bed liner for cover up...
must see pics...!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

this is a joke right? you're worried about your inner fenders getting scratched up?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0fsiwagon* »_I'm liking the truck bed liner for cover up...
must see pics...!


the inside of the fenders just look black. not much to see. it was a thick rubberized coating to try to keep rocks from pushing outward dents on the outside of the fender


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_this is a joke right? you're worried about your inner fenders getting scratched up? 

No dude... just about keeping things clean. I dont care about non visable scratches.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
the inside of the fenders just look black. not much to see. it was a thick rubberized coating to try to keep rocks from pushing outward dents on the outside of the fender


How long have you been running like this? I assume its done the trick? I have always been apprehensive about removing the fender liners complete since seeing the picture of someones mk4 with an outward dent in it from a rock, just seemed like a huge hassle.


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

Lets wake this thread back up. Any others have pictures of there ideas?


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Unless you drive on gravel roads a lot, i can't imagine you'll have any problems. I've been running without fender liners for about 5 years. It wasn't until about 2 years ago that i even put bed liner on them to clean up the look a bit. My bay doesn't really ever get dirty. It stays extemely clean..and for the most part, i daily my car.


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

Have any pics of your bed liner install?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> i just cut top center part of fender liners out. this way it enough clearance for the tire and still some protection.


^ This is what I did, best solution. I hate looking at a car, and being able to see through/or light coming trough the car. Annoys the **** out of me.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

What if you heat the liner and form it so that it doesn't limit the drop?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread title needs to be changed to "Fender Liners - What's That?"


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly didn't notice a difference in height with mine gone, so I put them back in. Didn't like the extra road noise


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> i just cut top center part of fender liners out. this way it enough clearance for the tire and still some protection.


If you only cut the tops like that you can still run into some problems of your tires possibly catching the edge and tearing the whole thing out, or depending on your tire size and style (winter or summer) you can easily start rubbing holes in the sides of the liners against the frame due to rubbing issues at full lock steering. I used to run it like this but it got really beat up so i just took the fender liners out and i haven't had a problem since :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

i removed everything, partly because they got destroyed while driving without a bumper. Dealer wants $360 for new liners...


----------

